

Hacker News ate my ID - sbp

Before the HN outage, I posted a link on Twitter to an entry I submitted, so that people could comment on it:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;sbp&#x2F;status&#x2F;419852001732591617<p>By some chance, archive.is actually picked it up so I can prove what was there before:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.is&#x2F;TKmvn<p>But now, when you click through to that entry, it&#x27;s some completely random thing:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7016011<p>Compare that to the archive.is capture above.<p>So it appears that the site ate my submission, all the comments on it, and reused the ID for some other thing. I also lost all my glorious, glorious karma, so I&#x27;m back down to (1). I know.<p>Now this is kind of hilarious, but perhaps IDs should be incremented by some epsilon after any outage to at least prevent accidental link hijacking?
======
sp332
Have you seen the explanation?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7069013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7069013)
A few hours of data was lost, so I'm guessing yours isn't the only reused ID.
Your epsilon idea isn't bad though.

~~~
sbp
Yeah, I saw the explanation. It should be possible to calculate the average
rate of submission, and therefore the ID allocation rate, and then increment
by that plus some safety margin when restoring.

It's just ironic that the first time in nearly 1500 days of lurking on HN I
actually decide to post, the site itself eats my submission.

